# Thought I finally found a south bend 9 !



## road (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey all, 
Been awhile since I have been on the site,  computer problems. 
Any who .. 
I have a craftex 7x8 that I picked up a year ago, modded it here n there and still not happy with it. 
While at work today...  

My friend emails me to check out Kijiji asap. 
3 seconds later I get a text to check my email asap. 
I did . 
The ad  listed a south bend 9 for $200.  !! 

I called the number told the lady I would buy it sight unseen. 
I told her I was at work so I have sent my friend to go look at it and or pick it up for me. 
 Great friend huh ? 
it gets better.. 
my friend calls me once he is there. Tells me its good but it needs a cleaning and maybe yadda yaddaa  

I told him do your best,  make an offer on what you think I can get it for. 
My friend calls me back 15 minutes later and says " $135.  its on my truck " , I said,   I Love you !

as it turns out, the lathe has a broken tooth on one change gear and a broken tooth on a drive gear -(no big deal),  it needs a clean up, some gear covers are missing too. 

I finally found a nice rebuildable S/B 9 (I think it is a model A ). 

I cant post any pics yet. need a new computer ... 
When I got home from work, it took 4 of us to haul it into my garage via the front door of my town house, lol
It even came with a nice heavy stand and a bunch of tool items. basically complete. 
I am planning on a restoration right down to the new paint. 
I have alot to learn and read first, as this is  going to be a huge project for me. 
so glad I am a S/B owner now.  

once I get the computer figured out I will post pics.  

I be so happy !


----------



## drs23 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

Thief!     J/K :biggrin:

Can't wait till you can post some pics of the restore, my favorite. )


----------



## road (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

figured out the computer problem.  
Here are some pics of my  S/B 9 

any comments or knowledge,  please let me know


----------



## outboardguy44 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

I don't know the vintage of your lathe, but there's a couple of things in the photos that don't add up to me. Don't want to  rain on anybody's parade, but I'm wondering just what vintage this machine is.

One  thing I'm not sure about is the quick-change gearbox being there but no power feed  clutch knob  on the apron. It looks to be a 9A type gearbox, but 9A's always came  with power longitudinal and cross-feed. The apron on your lathe has only  a lever for the half nut engagement. Is there a slot on one side of the lead screw that runs from end to end? The SB9's with power feed always had that slot. The lever for back-gear engagement is on the opposite side of the headstock from where I'm used to seeing it. I don't see the typical banjo gear bracket to the left side of the gearbox that I'm more familiar with, and also don't recognize the big V-groove drive pulley. SB9's usually had a flat pulley, either a single or stepped sheave, depending on whether it was a 6-speed or 12-speed machine.

IS there a serial number stamped in between the ways on the far RH side of the machine? Might be interesting to find out what those numbers are. It looks like a good solid robust lathe, I'm just wondering if its a different brand or older SB that I don't know anything about, and has had a more modern QC gearbox adapted to it.

Best,
T2


----------



## road (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

Thanks outboardguy44, 

These are some of my concerns. 
As you mentioned:  the v belts, The basic carriage also . I do not see " South Bend " cast on the bed,   the paint colour on the quick change is grey and the gear head stock is dark grey or black.   The label on the quick change is  a South Bend . 
I have yet to do much research . 
The large v belt gear is odd as well. 

I would love to change the carriage to an auto / power feed . 
The bed also has square feet, 
I have yet to find the Ser. # anywhere on the bed ways. 

The bed casting seems to have been poorly welded together at each web along the length. 

There is a model # on the gear label label.  344ZN   model A bed length 3 1/2
I was hoping this is a change over year model. either way I was running the day It was picked it up.

I'm starting to think it's a clone


----------



## pjf134 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

South Bend did use a v groove pulley for a little while. The headstock looks to be a top oiler and maybe off a different lathe or maybe a different year. The gear box was more likely added as the 9A model used 3 screws to attach and yours has 2 because to drill the extra hole is a pain. The apron is most likely from a change gear older type lathe or even a different lathe other than SB. The bed could be from a non SB lathe, but if it works use it. For the price you stole it for you could put some money into it and sell it for a lot more if need be.
Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

Check out the b&w images here - http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/page7.html and you'll see examples of the V-belt pulleys or here are some actual pictures - http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/55478-South-Bend-Lathe

The cross slide looks a bit "square" to me though everything else looks to be SB.  Maybe a bit of a mix and match but at that price it was surely a steal.

-Ron


----------



## outboardguy44 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

Just for clarity purposes - I wasn't questioning the V-belt pulleys on the spindle or drive unit, I was referring to that big honkin' steering wheel thing that would be driven by the motor. Have not seen that style drive pulley on a SB, but then I guess I haven't exactly seen everything yet. Cast spoked pulley was the usual style.

Whatever it turns out to be, I'm sure you'll have fun making chips with it.

FWIW - I think the 344ZN designation is for an underdrive lathe on a cabinet that did not have drawers on the RH side of it.

Best,
T2


----------



## Halligan142 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

It looks very similar to this lathe here ----> http://www.lathes.co.uk/blowerforge/ 

I don't believe it is a Southbend, although it may have southbend parts added to it.  Regardless it still cuts metal and it was dirt cheap and you have some accessories that may have been hard to find for that particular lathe like the steady rest, and the thread dial.  I would make some test threads first though to see if that gearbox will cut the correct threads that are listed.


----------



## road (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

I just checked the carriage out. 
The feed lever does not move the half nuts.  
There is no banjo part on the gear changer  

I am considering to re sell it .


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 20, 2014)

For no more than you gave for it, it's a steal even if it's a Frankenlathe. I'd take it as a challenge and research project.  As for the missing and non-working parts, I've bought much worse and made nice machines of them within a few weeks. 

But... you could part it out and make money. Just the QCGB will double your money.


----------



## road (Apr 21, 2014)

AR1911 said:


> For no more than you gave for it, it's a steal even if it's a Frankenlathe. I'd take it as a challenge and research project.  As for the missing and non-working parts, I've bought much worse and made nice machines of them within a few weeks.
> 
> But... you could part it out and make money. Just the QCGB will double your money.




" Frankenlathe "     I like that   :rofl:

good idea , challenge accepted. 

I have a few other projects to finish first. 

This project wont be started any time soon, I will start by doing more research and planning. 

It's a good reason to buy a parts washer and a sandblaster. :whistle:

I am still wanting a real S/B 9.   
Maybe  once finished I can re coup my cash for that.


----------



## Vince_O (Apr 21, 2014)

I could use the center rest off it if it would fit my 9a. now youve really doubled your money on top of the QCGB


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 21, 2014)

That steady rest does not look like any SB rest that I've ever seen. If you can match that up to a known steady rest (Google images or ebay) it would give you a big clue to the lathe origin.

Parts cleaner yes. Sand blaster, think bead blaster. I rebuild several lathes like this per year. My parts washer gets heavy use in the process.  My bead blast cabinet, not so much. The cleaning process is typically:

1 - Subassembly removal (Tailstock, carriage, apron, QCGB, headstock)
2 - Subassembly cleaning in parts washer
3 - Photos (to aid reassembly)
4 - Take subassembly apart
5 - individual parts to parts washer
6 - Wire wheel as needed
7 - Buffer/polisher for handwheels, dials etc.
8 - Assemble the subassembly
9 - Clean and paint bed.
10 - Install the subassemblies
11 - Final adjust and tune.

So I don't use the bead blaster that much.  What I have is one of the $200 Harbor Freight floor-standing cabinets, loaded with their glass bead media. It does a great job on parts up to 24" long. But it requires a big compressor, a big shop vac with a water trap, a good particulate mask, and ideally sealed eye protection. Most of the time it's just not worth the trouble and noise to me. But when I really need it, it's great.  If you get one, it's essential that you seal all the joints with silicone as you assemble it. That blast media can leak out the smallest crevice, and it is hazardous to your health.  Google "Silicosis"

But I do highly recommend the buffer polisher. Mine is the 6" unit from HF.  Use the green or red compound. Best $40 I have spent.

My parts washer was a gift from a friend. It's a 55-gallon drum with a good quality pump from Grainger suspended about halfway down the side, with a flex spout on the output. There is a sheet-metal disk just above that, sitting on 3 screws around the perimeter of the drum.  The bottom of the drum contains water, with petro solvent (currently diesel) above that. This works as a filter, with the heavier particles falling through into the water. Beats the heck out of the typical red import units, and costs less.  

Good luck with that lathe.


----------



## Duey C (Apr 21, 2014)

I like Halligan's thoughts.
AND/OR
What if.
What if it might just be a Champion Blower and Forge 9L (with a S B quick change box)

You might have a very rare lathe. Might.

Hmmm, I wonder how far it is to Ontario from central MN, for the whole setup as is and with contact info for the seller...... Just kidding but the thought is tempting (a rare lathe vs. a Frankenlathe vs. ????).
Regardless, thank you for showing us a very different sweetheart of a lathe. Even if it is a bit rough around the edges.
Du

p.s. I always tell people that most of the parts on my (somewhat) '24  Ford Model T didn't know each other before. Sometimes they get it right away. FrankenT...


----------



## road (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the info so far. 
This project is on the back burner for now. 
I need to finish my next r/c boat first.


----------



## road (May 10, 2014)

Well things have changed a bit,  lost my position and job. 
I will have to sell the old girl.  maybe part it out.  

I will see how the local listing goes for a few days then post it here if nothing happens. 

how much is the steady rest worth ?
how much is the QCGB worth ?


----------



## road (May 17, 2014)

I recently got the old girl up and running made a few chips too. Everything does work. even the feeds and QCGB. 

 She needs love and care to be her best.  

Sadly.  

Well,   after a recent job loss and other issues. I have had to sell the old girl. 

Amongst the plethora of calls and emails  dumb questions included... 

I have sold the lathe. 

But a BIG but.. 
I am proud that a bright young man of 16 years has purchased his first lathe.  

And he is going to school to be a tool and die maker... 

It was nice to be a part of this man's future and to continue the trade.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your job. At least, the new home for the lathe helps to take the sting out.


----------



## joebiplane (May 27, 2014)

road said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I called the number told the lady I would buy it sight unseen.
> ...


----------



## joebiplane (May 28, 2014)

*Re: finally found a south bend 9 !*

:nono:





road said:


> I just checked the carriage out.
> The feed lever does not move the half nuts.
> There is no banjo part on the gear changer
> 
> I am considering to re sell it .



:FOR WHAT YOU PAID ?????   buy a few parts you cheap b@$!@&D   :roflmao: ROFLMAO


----------



## Andre (May 28, 2014)

I'm glad it could go to a good home.


----------

